# Ground loop problems - How in the heck do you install an amp on the stock head unit ?



## MyYoungSux (May 9, 2005)

Sup,

To start off, I'm not by ANY MEANS an electronics newbie. But I'm stumped.

So, here is my question - but dont jump to conclusions at first...
Q: How in the heck do you install a subwoofer amplifier on the stock head unit ?





I have noticed that my 2001 Frontier has a ground looped speaker wiring system (I think, I havent investigated thouroghly though) and am having problems getting an amp to work with my stock head unit.

I even Exploded a crappy Sony-Explode because of this.

See, Im not changing my head unit, or wiring (Which is usually NOT a problem) but what I noticed is that when I am using the HIGH LEVEL unputs of an amp (OR RCA's) it DOES NOT WORK. BUT, these amps work in my other truck. (Ohh yeah, but my point was that with the SONY Explode, the high levels worked. BUT, with a Memphis and a Planet Audio, I am stumped.)

At first, I was confused (and blew an amp) but didnt realized that it was ground looped. (That is usually not the first freakin thing that you check, you know) Then, I bought an amp from a local stereo shop, called him back because it "didnt work", drove up there (Him thinking that I was stupid) tried a new amp, and still couldnt figure it out. Later on that night, I realized on accident that if I ONLY HOOK UP THE (+) SPEAKER WIRE, IT WORKS.

1 wire hookup. Thats f'--'ed aint it ?

So I assume it has a body-fed ground loop. Right ?


Well here is the tricky part. When I try using a line-level converter (11 to 1 converter) [converts high level speaker wires to RCA jack] it wont work at all. I tried 1 wire, both wires, and two amps. Tried using the ground loop brown wires, nothing. And Yes, the line level converter works because I tried it on another truck.

So, anyways, my question is this simple:
How in the heck do you install an amp on the stock head unit ?


Any ideas about the loop ?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm sounds odd, usually a LOC works just fine. Tap into the speaker lead wires and "Viola" your done. Maybe post your question to Dave Navone, who is the maker of some of the highest quality LOCs and adaptors on the market, his website is www.davidnavone.com

He is a super guy to work with and always is willing to help out. Good luck.


----------



## MyYoungSux (May 9, 2005)

Azgrower said:


> Hmm sounds odd, usually a LOC works just fine. Tap into the speaker lead wires and "Viola" your done. Maybe post your question to Dave Navone, who is the maker of some of the highest quality LOCs and adaptors on the market, his website is www.davidnavone.com
> 
> He is a super guy to work with and always is willing to help out. Good luck.



Cool, cool... 

I had actually just seen another forum talkin about him. But yes, it is strange. When using the AMP High level, when you hook up one wire (+) it works , but you hook up both and it kills itself !!! ??? !!!



:asleep: Durrrrhrhhhrrr I just realized why my planet audio amp wasn't working. I'd rather not say.

But still, this whole thing is strange to me, even to the stereo shop guy (Which I should have never bought an amp from there anyway, I knew better, I've bought from their distributors before anyway) -- But he was scratching his head. See, the first Memphis amp I bought (I dont like them, I have realized, but I was just testing and trying new stuff) I think I blew it because of this. It WORKED (Normal hookup) for about 15 seconds and gradually faded out, into clipping and popping.



So I took it back to the guy, he gave me a new one. This one only works if 1 wire is hooked up. If you hook up normal like the other one, NOTHING !

My planet audio amp does not have high level in, so I used my old LOC. Well, Its rigged but it works. I hope I dont blow my 'good' amp .... :-/ (Ohh yeah , my point of saying that is because that exact same LOC does not work on the Memphis, but the Memphis high level using 1 wire does ?!?!?!?!?!?!)




Sorry to blab. I just like details.


----------

